

Minecraft Vulnerability Advisory - mukyu
http://blog.ammaraskar.com/minecraft-vulnerability-advisory/

======
_jomo
A fix has been released: [https://mojang.com/2015/04/minecraft-1-8-4-security-
release/](https://mojang.com/2015/04/minecraft-1-8-4-security-release/)

